# '02 Sentra SE-R Audio System



## mhartman (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello folks,

I'm new here, but came across the forums and thought I'd try here for help...

I am currently having issues with the audio system in my '02 Sentra SE-R. The driver's side speakers decided not to work a couple of weeks ago and now the passenger's side speakers go in and out. Fiddling with the volume control on the deck, at times, will not increase or decrease the volume, and if continuing to decrease the volume, the passenger-side speakers will shut off completely. I can be driving down the highway with the speakers working great, then go to turn to a next song on a CD and the audio won't work at all... Very strange, indeed.

I took my vehicle to Best Buy today for advice and they are pointing towards the factory amp or the factory deck, itself, going bad. They had no idea where the factory amp was and I'm currently trying to investigate the same thing, with no luck. Does anyone here have any idea where it is?

I have the 7-speaker setup in the vehicle, but not the premium package (with the 8" enclosure).

Thanks for any help!
- Matthew


----------



## mhartman (Sep 7, 2007)

No replies??

No matter, as I have seemingly resolved the issues surrounding my audio problems. I replaced the factory deck today with an Alpine CDA-9883 and all speakers are now working. 

Apparently, the el-cheapo factory deck had a failing internal amp, contributing to the outputs and subsequently the lack of audio at the speakers.


----------



## caliman (May 9, 2007)

i kinda had the same problem with my car i replaced the headuinit and all my speakers work but yeah my hole passenger side quit working all the time. i put a pioneer deck in and no more problems. i would put in a new deck.


----------



## VladStar (Sep 18, 2007)

_I have pretty similar question, so decided to post it here instead of making a new topic..._

I've got the same configuration (7 non-Bose speakers with PN-2165M headunit) in my 2002 Sentra GXE and would like to replace HU (it's CD is failing) with some after-market.

Am I right thinking, that this replacement doesn't require ROEM kit at all and I can simply replace it with any other 4-channel HU, keeping correct +/- wiring ?

In addition - does anyone know a speaker wiring diagram for this configuration ? When I pulled out an old HU, I did not observe any amp there. Does it mean, all speakers use built-in 4-channel amp ? I am wondering, how 2 tweeters and 7th bass speaker are connected.


----------

